# Auger wont disengage



## steamygrave (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 5hp 22" dual stage 536886121

Replaced the belt today (L350) and now the auger will not disengage. The belt and auger still turn as if I have the lever pressed. The fingers are in the right spot (any closer and it would touch), and the idler pulley is as far back as it goes. 

Also when releasing the lever and the auger continues to turn, it screeches very loud and will continue to screech until I shut the engine off.

Any suggestions? Big snow coming up, want to resolve this so i dont have to shovel lol.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

You may have a broken return spring on the idler pulley. You can go to Searsparts direct and type in your model number and get parts diagrams & part numbers. it is also possible that the belt is over the brake pad on the pulley or the idler pulley is on the wrong side of the belt.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Steamygrave did it work fine before you rplaced the belt.
If so, go back and recheck your work its a easy mistake that we all have done on our equipment (trust me I have a 1000 times) but after you do a close look and see how it is all supose to work you figure it out or at least thats how it has been for me, then I tell myself man I was stupid, example $200 eletric clutch for a lawn tractor : (


----------



## steamygrave (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah it worked fine before I replaced the belt. I have taken it off several times now, inspecting everything. All seem to check out okay. Do you think its possible that the belt that I got is too small? The sears parts online says a 4L350. The belt that used to be on there was a 4L360. The 360 was really loose though and didnt throw the snow no more than a foot.

I guess if I cant figure it out before this next snow comes, I will have to buy a 360 and use it until I can get it fixed.

Everything runs fine until I release the lever to disengage. It doesnt disengage and squeals like metal on metal.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You may have zoned in on something when you say it sounds like metal on metal. Is it possible to take the spark plug out, to eliminate resistance from compression, and rotate things by hand while watching the various parts as they rotate?


----------



## steamygrave (Dec 21, 2010)

I think with the new belt and since its spinning at a much faster rate than the old one, it has exposed the wear of the tear drop shaped brake that sits on top of the bottom pulley. 

Guess I will order a new one with a new pin. See what happens.

Machine runs great when its engaged, so I should be able to use it until the brake comes. Just have to keep the auger engaged the whole time.


----------

